# Another LGD question...



## bosquebrewer (Aug 9, 2012)

Hello,  First post here.  I'm looking at getting a few goats.  Starting out as pets then moving on too milking someday.  We'll probably get some chickens in the future too. I live on an acre in a semi-rural/agricultural area but not completely rural.  We have coyotes and raccoon as predators.  We had been planning on getting an Airedale as a family pet as well as watch dog.  The goat pen will be about 36x36 and we're putting up a perimeter fence around the property as well.  I'm wondering if I really need a "dedicated" LGD.  I was hoping to be able to just keep one dog as the family pet/watch dog/LGD (I know that means their not a true LGD).  I don't need the dog to necessarily be able to fight off a coyote or two by themselves, I just need for it to be a deterrent as well as alert me to predators (both animal and human).  Our area is suburban enough that we don't really get packs of coyotes, just one or two.  Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Aug 10, 2012)

Welcome!    My personal opinion is that if you have an acre of land and it is going to have a perimeter fence.   A dog that barks will work for you.  As you say, not necessarily a LGD.  I assume even with a fenced in yard, you will still close your chickens in at night? In most cases, the smell of the dog, then the bark of the dog is a big deterant to most predators.  

Best wishes!


----------



## RemudaOne (Aug 10, 2012)

I agree. I used to have a lab that kept coyotes away from the house just by barking at night. I have two GP mixes now and I think it would be hard on them to be confined to one acre. I've got them on about 8-9 acres now and it's really not enough. It will have to do until I sheep fence the rest of the property. 

Having said all that, if you were to find an older working GP that was looking for sort of a retirement home, it might work out really well for you.


----------



## bosquebrewer (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for the confirmation and advice.  I look forward to keeping up with this site.


----------

